
The familiar double bubble in ℝ² uniquely minimizes the perimeter - iamzlatan
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-standard-double-soap-bubble-in-R2-uniquely-minimizes-perimeter#email-newsletter
======
basicplus2
Surface tension

